# Photography contest looking for voters - pick your fave!



## photogroup (Jul 7, 2009)

There are some beautiful shots, 9 submissions in all - why not swing by to vote for you favorite? A friend of mine entered but I won't say which one is hers . I'm sure the students would appreciate some unbiased feedback.

http://davidburkeblog.com/photographers/burkeshops-contest-entries/ 

Voting open til Thursday July 9, 2009 at midnight.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 7, 2009)

Voted.

Welcome to TPF, I hope you contribute more than just this plea for votes on your site though


----------



## photogroup (Jul 7, 2009)

I have no affiliation with that site. Don't even know the teacher. Don't even live in the same country LOL! I just happen to know one of the students.

I'm about to buy a 'proper' camera and am trying to learn as much as I can about photography. I thought TPF might be a good place to start so I joined today. I haven't much to 'contribute' at this time - just ALOT of questions, really - but I thought people might have fun picking their favorite shot, that's all. It was my way of  getting my feet wet.

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds good, glad you're sticking around!

This is a great place to start - I look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## AduNeButt (Jul 7, 2009)

Voted, and welcome to TPF.


----------



## photogroup (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome and for participating :thumbsup:. I think the students will be happy that their work is being viewed by more than just a few friends and family members!


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 7, 2009)

baby pics...blah lol nothing worse than looking at baby pictures in my opinion. thats just because im a baby hater haha.


----------



## photogroup (Jul 8, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> baby pics...blah lol nothing worse than looking at baby pictures in my opinion. thats just because im a baby hater haha.



 Sorry, Scotty, I really should have included a warning in my post... i.e. "Click link at your own risk. Site contains sweet and innocent baby matter and may not be suitable for all viewers."

Hope your eyes and tender sensibilities have recovered.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 8, 2009)

i'll live


----------

